# Anyone with Tweak Stock notice a drop off in WiFi signal?



## dmack09 (Jun 25, 2011)

I love Tweak Stock with a passion. But I noticed that when I wake up in the morning, I used to have better WiFi signal and overall speed. Thing is I also go my phone replaced (for free, 8$ a month warranty paid for itself) because a spec of dust got under the glass protecting the lens, and there was no way to get rid of it. So I also got a brand new phone. I bought the first one in June, is it possible some of the hardware has changed?


----------

